# Erklärung der NVidia-Graphikkarten



## AlphaSponge (8. Oktober 2012)

*Erklärung der NVidia-Graphikkarten*

Hi Leute,

Ich hab eine Frage zu den ganzen Graphikkarten von NVIDIA.
Und zwar ist es ja so, dass bei NVIDIA ja in 1k bzw. 100 Schritten gezählt wird. So hießen die Graphikkarten früher einmal

NVIDIA GeForce 8700 GT
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
NVIDIA GeForce 8900 GT

Dann kam die nächste Reihe mit Namen

NVIDIA GeForce 9700 GT
NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT
NVIDIA GeForce 9900 GT

und dann ging es wieder mit 100-Schritten los

NVIDIA GeForce 210 GT
NVIDIA GeForce 220 GT
NVIDIA GeForce 230 GT

Nun zu meiner Frage:
1. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine derzeitige Graphikkarte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 TI mit 2GB ca. 280€ kostet. Quasi die gleiche Graphikkarte aus der nächsten Baureihe, also die NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 TI mit 2GB, kostet jedoch "nur" 290€. Wo liegt jetzt da genau der merkliche Leistungsunterschied?

2. Aus der selben Baureihe, ich nehme die 600 Reihe, kostet die NVIDIA GeForce GT 610 ca. 35€. Die NVIDIA GeForce 690 GTX kostet hingegen knapp 1000€. Wie kann dort so ein Preis- bzw. Leistungsunterschied sein, wenn sie doch beide aus der selben und neusten Baureihe kommen? Ich nehme mal an, dass es etwas mit dem GT und dem GTX zu tun hat, womit ich zum Dritten Teil meiner Frage komme.

3. Was haben die ganzen Zusatzkürzel hinter bzw. vor den Namen zu tun. Ich kenne:

M- Mobil? Wird denke ich deshalb sehr oft in Laptops verwendet?!
S- kp
GT- kp
GTX- x für extrem super cool?! xD
Und dann gibt es da ja noch dieses Ti. Was ist das genau?

Ist jetzt zwar etwas länger geworden, aber ich denke mir, dass nicht nur mich diese Angaben interresieren, sonder sehr viel andere auch, die auf der Suche nach neuer Hardware sind.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Mühe des Durchlesesn und eventuelle Antworten 

Alpha


----------



## Enisra (8. Oktober 2012)

Grundsatzproblem
Die Namen sind seit Jahren kein Index mehr für die Leistungsfähigkeit oder Generation
Und auch wenn immer meist scherzhaft gesagt wird, das nicht verkaufte Weihnachtsmänner zu Osterhasen umgeschmolzen werden ist das sogar hier im Prinzip teilweise der Fall, aber auch bei ATIs


----------



## TrinityBlade (8. Oktober 2012)

AlphaSponge schrieb:


> 1. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine derzeitige Graphikkarte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 TI mit 2GB ca. 280€ kostet. Quasi die gleiche Graphikkarte aus der nächsten Baureihe, also die NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 TI mit 2GB, kostet jedoch "nur" 290€. Wo liegt jetzt da genau der merkliche Leistungsunterschied?


Die GTX 560 Ti 2GB ist deutlich schwächer als die GTX 660 Ti und vermutlich nur deshalb so teuer, weil sie EOL ist. Außerdem sind 2GB bei dieser Karte relativ sinnlos, weil dem Chip die Puste ausgeht, bevor die 1GB der "normalen" GTX 560 Ti (für ~180€) knapp werden.



> 2. Aus der selben Baureihe, ich nehme die 600 Reihe, kostet die NVIDIA GeForce GT 610 ca. 35€. Die NVIDIA GeForce 690 GTX kostet hingegen knapp 1000€. Wie kann dort so ein Preis- bzw. Leistungsunterschied sein, wenn sie doch beide aus der selben und neusten Baureihe kommen? Ich nehme mal an, dass es etwas mit dem GT und dem GTX zu tun hat, womit ich zum Dritten Teil meiner Frage komme.


Grundsätzlich gilt zur Zeit bei nvidia: GTX ist spieletauglich, GT nur für weniger anspruchsvolle Anwendungen gedacht. Die GTX 690 ist auch deshalb so teuer, weil sie aus zwei GTX 680 auf einer Platine besteht.  Einige der GT 6xx sind meines Wissens auch nur umgelabelte GT 5xx.



> 3. Was haben die ganzen Zusatzkürzel hinter bzw. vor den Namen zu tun. Ich kenne:
> 
> M- Mobil? Wird denke ich deshalb sehr oft in Laptops verwendet?!
> S- kp
> ...


Das ändert sich immer mal wieder. Grob gesagt gilt: SE < kein Zusatz < Ti. Die mobilen M-Chips haben in der Regel nicht viel oder gar nichts mit ihren fast gleichnamigen Desktop-Pendants zu tun. GT und GTX werden wie gesagt seit einigen Generationen vorangestellt. Vorher galt meines Wissens: SE/LE < kein Zusatz < GT < GTS < GTX < Ultra (wobei es auch da Ausnahmen gab).


----------



## AlphaSponge (8. Oktober 2012)

Aha,Danke schon mal für die Antworten.
Ich entnehme also, dass die Namen der Karten nicht auf die Leistung deuten.
Wenn ich mir also demnächst eine Karte kaufen will muss ich nur noch auf die GHz von dem Graphikchip und den DDR-Speicher achten?
Ist es nicht auch so, dass um so höher der Name in der Hierarchie in der selben Serie liegt (z.B. 610, 620, 680) um so Leistungsstärker ist die Karte? Oder kann es auch eine Karte geben, die zwar NVIDIA GeForce GT 610 heißt, aber stärker ist als die NVIDIA GeForce GT 690er? Wenn man nicht mehr nach dem Namen gehen kann müsste des das doch eigentlich auch geben oder?


----------



## Enisra (8. Oktober 2012)

ich würde besser auf Tests achten


----------



## chbdiablo (8. Oktober 2012)

AlphaSponge schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir also demnächst eine Karte kaufen will muss ich nur noch auf die GHz von dem Graphikchip und den DDR-Speicher achten?


Das ist zwar ein Indiz, aber sagt nicht wirklich all zu viel über die Leistung einer Karte aus.



AlphaSponge schrieb:


> Ist es nicht auch so, dass um so höher der Name in der Hierarchie in der selben Serie liegt (z.B. 610, 620, 680) um so Leistungsstärker ist die Karte?


 Grundsätzlich stimmt das schon, allerdings sind zwischen zwei Nummern oft sehr große Leistungssprünge und andersherum.

Am besten schaust du dir Benchmarks oder einfache Leistungstabellen an, da sieht man das ganz gut.


Schau mal hier: Grafikrangliste
Da sind aktuelle Grafikkarten in einer Art Rangliste.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2012)

Die Namen waren früher immer xy00, seit der GTX 200er-Serie nur noch xy0. Dabei war x halt die "Generation" und y innerhalb der Generation die "Stärke" - eine 6800 ist also besser als 6600 - aber eine neuere 9600 KANN besser als eine 6800, das kann man aber nicht pauschal am Namen erkennen, sondern dafür müsste man Tests haben

Grundsätzlich ist seit der GT/GTX 200er-Serie die Karte mit einer "6" als zweite Ziffer immer die Karte, die aktuelle "Mittelklasse" versorgen soll, wenn sie grad neu auf den Markt kommt. Also: alle Spiele, die bei Release der Karte auf dem Markt sind, sollte man mit der x60 auf hohen Details noch spielen können. zB die GTX 260, 460, 560 und jetzt 660. 

Mit den Preisen ist das halt so, dass die "High end" immer VIEL zu viel kostet - da zahlt man auch eine Menge Prestige und Angeberei mit, oder man hat halt so viel Geld, dass es einem egal ist, wenn man für 1000€ nur zB 20% mehr Leistung bekommt als für 400€... manche wollen halt einfach das bestmögliche, egal was es kostet.

Und ein "m" am Ende des Namens ist immer die mobile Version der GRafikkarte, die immer DEUTLICH schwächer als die Desktopversion ist bzw. meisten bis auf den Namen auch überhaupt nix mit der Desktop-Version zu tun hat. D.h hier ist auch einfach nur die aktuelle zB 660m innerhalb der AKTUELLEN LAPTOP-Grafikchip-Generaion besser als die 650m - das heißt aber bei weitem nicht, dass der 660m auch nur annähernd so stark wie ein Desktop GTX 660 ist.

Bei AMD ist das alles übrigens ähnlich: die Namen lauten da immer xyz0. x ist die Generation, y die Leistungsklasse und z ist innerhalb der Leistungsklasse nochmal eine genauere Einstufung in 5 und 7, wobei 7 besser ist - also zB 7770 und 7750. Bei AMD ist die Karte mit 850 am Ende meist die aktuell "Mittelklasse"-Karte, also zB 6850 und 7850, und NORMALERWEISE ist die 7850 dann auch besser als die 6850 - es gab in letzter Zeit eine Ausnahme und zwar war dei 5870 besser als die 6870 - das war aber nicht so geplant  




> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine derzeitige Graphikkarte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 TI mit 2GB ca. 280€ kostet. Quasi die gleiche Graphikkarte aus der nächsten Baureihe, also die NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 TI mit 2GB, kostet jedoch "nur" 290€. Wo liegt jetzt da genau der merkliche Leistungsunterschied?


 Das stimmt aber nicht ganz: die GTX 560 Ti kostet 180-190€, die mit 2GB 210€. Und die neuere 660 Ti ist halt auch ca so viel besser, wie sie mehr kostet.

Was aber noch dazukommt ist, dass - weil die GTx 560 Ti langsam nicht mehr hergestellt wird - manche Shops die Karte zu teuer anbietet, sei es aus Unwissenheit, weil die noch alte Einkaufspreise von vor nem halben Jahr als Grundlage nehmen, oder als "Abzocke", weil manch unwissender Kunde "gehört hat, dass die GTX 560 Ti sehr gut sei", oder auch weil manche mit ner GTX 560 Ti eine zwei für SLI haben wollen.

Das mit dem Ti ist übrigens auch so ne Sache: das gab es früher nicht, bzw. lange nicht - dann kam die GTX 560 Ti, und ganz "heimlich" kam ein paar Wochen später die GTX 560 ohne das Ti, die ein gutes Stück schwächer als die mit Ti ist - da sind einige drauf reingefallen, weil bei vielen älteren Tests mit der GTX 560 Ti nicht drauf hingewiesen werden konnte, dass das Ti eine wichtige Rolle spielt - weil es die ohne Ti eben noch nicht gab...


----------



## AlphaSponge (9. Oktober 2012)

Oh da habe ich mich doch glatt um 100€ vertan ^^ Sry dafür.

Vielen Dank für die super schnellen und super ausführlichen Antworten!!!

Aber irgend wie habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden, wie man jetzt die Stärke einer GraKa festmachen kann. Es muss doch i-was geben, wonach man sich richten kann, wie es auch beim Prozessor die GHz, Tacktrate und die Größe des Cache gibt. Irgend wie muss man doch erklären können, warum die NVIDIA GeForce 690GTX Ti besser ist als die NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT. Sonst könnte man doch auch nicht erklären, warum die eine einen Benchmark locker wegsteckt und bei der Andere nach 2 Minuten die Lüfterblätter durch die Gegend fliegen ^^


----------



## chbdiablo (9. Oktober 2012)

Kann man, aber das liegt eben nicht an einer einzigen Größe. Zunächst mal ist da ein ganz anderer Grafikchip drin, auch wenn der Name ähnlich ist. Die Leistung einer Karte ergibt sich eben aus dem Zusammenspiel der einzelnen Komponenten, so ne Karte is ja ein hochtechnisches Hightechgerät.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2012)

AlphaSponge schrieb:


> Aber irgend wie habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden, wie man jetzt die Stärke einer GraKa festmachen kann. Es muss doch i-was geben, wonach man sich richten kann, wie es auch beim Prozessor die GHz, Tacktrate und die Größe des Cache gibt.


 Nein, das kannst Du nur anhand von Vergleichstests machen. Genau wie bei Autos: wenn das "drumherum" gleich ist, DANN sind die PS das entscheidende für den Speed - und bei Grafikkarten ist es eben auch so: wenn das drumherum gleich ist, also gleiche Grafikchip-Familie, DANN ist der Takt das wichtige - und zwar wirklich GENAU die gleiche GPU-Familie - zB die AMD 7770 hat mehr Takt als die AMD 7850, aber die 7850 hat eine etwas andere, "bessere" GPU und ist daher trotzdem schneller. 

Und zusätzlich kann es trotzdem noch sein, dass eine Karte mit gleicher GPU-Familie und mehr Takt, aber schlechterer Speicheranbindung schwächer ist als eine mit weniger Takt, aber besserer Speicheranbindung. Es sind einfach zu viele Faktoren, um nur anhand von Daten sagen zu können, welche Karte um wieviel besser als eine andere Karte ist.



> Irgend wie muss man doch erklären können, warum die NVIDIA GeForce 690GTX Ti besser ist als die NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT.


 Ja, aber nicht anhand von ein paar technischen Daten. Die GTX 690 hat einfach eine viel leistungsfähigere GPU, die eine bessere "Architektur" hat. Die Daten werden daher effizienter berechnet, so dass Du "pro Takt" viel mehr berechnen kannst. Dazu kommt noch das schnellere RAM. Und eine "breitere" Speicheranbindung. und das alles sorgt dafür, dass die Karte viel schneller ist. Man könnte das jetzt technisch beschreiben, warum der eine Grafikchip mehr leisten kann als der andere. Aber selbst wenn Du das weißt, was da rein technisch im Inneren passiert, kannst Du trotzdem nicht einfach berechnen, welche Karte nun besser ist als die andere. 

Bei nem Auto zB kannst Du mit gleichviel PS ja auch schneller fahren, wenn die Aerodynamik besser ist, die Kraftübertragung auf die Räder mit wenig Verlusten vonstatten geht, die Federung nicht zu viel Energie "raubt" und die Reifen nicht zu hart, aber auch nicht zu weich aufgepumpt sind - und bei CPUs oder Grafikkarten sind diese Sachen wie Aerodynamik, Reifen, Fahrwerk usw. halt andere Dinge, die man einfach nicht einfach an technischen Daten ablesen kann.




> Sonst könnte man doch auch nicht erklären, warum die eine einen Benchmark locker wegsteckt und bei der Andere nach 2 Minuten die Lüfterblätter durch die Gegend fliegen ^^


 Das hat dann aber was mit der Kühlung zu tun und nicht mit der Leistung ^^


----------



## AlphaSponge (9. Oktober 2012)

Das mit der Kühlung war auch nur ein recht primitives Beispiel ^^

Ok, dann weiß ich für den nächsten GraKa-Einkauf bescheid -> Auf Test achten 
Viele Lieben Dank, an euch Vier 

mfG

Alpha


----------

